# LS XJ2025



## WetFiet (30 d ago)

Good day all. I'm looking at purchasing a new XJ2025 and am wondering if there are any experienced owners of this tractor. I like the larger diameter tires on this model as opposed to the MT125 and the greater ground clearance they afford. I want the front mounted snowblower for winter use and am looking forward to the loader as I have a fair amount of landscaping to do as well as general property maintenance. Thanks in advance for opinions on this tractor.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

You can't go wrong with an LS tractor.


----------



## WetFiet (30 d ago)

We squeezed the trigger on the XJ2025H on 12/30. We're excited to be able use our "retreat" in the north woods year around as now we'll be able to clear our driveway that's nearly 1/4 mile long. As I said above, we have a fair amount of yard work and landscaping to do so I'm thinking a box blade will be in order once we get through winter. I'll post pictures once we take delivery of our new tool which is tentatively scheduled for the week of 1/2/23 depending on weather. Stay tuned!


----------

